# أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل



## I love Allah (22 يناير 2007)

*الإخوة والأخوات النصارى في هذا المنتدى

سوف أقوم بإذن الله تعالى بوضع أسئلة هنا لكم وأرجو منكم التعليق برد مقنع وفهم جيد
الموضوع باستعمال العقل والرد بالعقل وليس بالدين 
ولكن الردود إذا أردتم من الكتاب المقدس والدين المسيحي والرجا مع التفسير واللينك لهذا التفسير

ولكن لي شروط

1. عدم الحذف للموضوع او مشاركاتي
2. عدم الخوض في الدين الإسلامي ولو حتى بالتلميح
3. عدم التعرض لأي شخص أو أي دين بالإساءة 
4. إلتزام أخلاقيات الدين بكل ما تحتويه
5. عدم السخرية من أي سؤال ,,, وإذا لم تملك الرد فلا ترد

سوف أتجاهل كل ما سوف يخالف الشروط

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## I love Allah (22 يناير 2007)

*1. هل المسيح إله أم ابنا لله , كيف ولماذا؟​*


----------



## I love Allah (23 يناير 2007)

*سبحان الله ولا حد رد
هو محدش عنده رد لا إيه ؟!!!
طيب اسأل في منتدى إسلامي يعني ؟!!!​*


----------



## yaso (23 يناير 2007)

لا لا لا 

المسيح عليه السلام لييه اله وليس ابنا 

المسيح عبد الله ورسوله 




لو قال المسيح اعبدوني او انا الله لكنت اول العابدين


----------



## I love Allah (23 يناير 2007)

*الأخ الكريم yaso

شكرا لردك الكريم
بس انا مش عارفة ليه مفيش أي حد من الإخوة أ الأخوات المسيحيين عايز يبتدي معايا الرد على أسئلتي
يجوز هى صعبة ,,, 
ع العموم 
انا في الإنتظار​*


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> *1. هل المسيح إله أم ابنا لله , كيف ولماذا؟​*


 
*أخي *
*السيد المسيح له المجد هو أبن الله *
*وهذه الكلمة ليست لفظ أتي من معاشرة زوجية أو ما شابه ذالك "حاشا"*
*السيد المسيح له المجد هو أبن الله بالطبيعة*
*فهو الكلمة العاقلة المنطوقة في الذات الإلهيه*
*ومن المستحيل أن يكون الله غير ناطق أو عاقل يوما ما*
*فالكلمة صار جسداً*
*فأقنوم الأبن هو الكلمة الذي صارت جسداً*

*فالسيد المسيح له المجد هو "الله الظاهر في الجسد"*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2007)

*أهذا السؤال لك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااي أخي I love Allah*



yaso قال:


> لا لا لا
> 
> المسيح عليه السلام لييه اله وليس ابنا
> 
> المسيح عبد الله ورسوله


 
*أخي *yaso​*هو لم يسألك مطلقاً هو سأل المسيحين*
*فلماذا تتدخل*
*فأرجوك ألتزم بقوانين المنتدي وقنواين الملكية الفكرية*
*لأن هذا سؤال الأخ I love Allah*
*وهو لن يطلب منك أجابة*

*وليكون بركة* ​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (28 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي أخي I love Allah*
> *وعليكم السلام
> أهلااااااا أخي بك وشكرا لك على الرد​*
> ...



*شكرا لك 
مبدأيا إذا كنت تريد أن تكمل معي فليكن لنا هذا أو أنتقل للحوارات ثناية
هل ترضى ؟!!!!!
إذا كنت موافق فلتقل لي لو سمحت​*


----------



## alsad al3aly (29 يناير 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> الإخوة والأخوات النصارى في هذا المنتدى
> 
> سوف أقوم بإذن الله تعالى بوضع أسئلة هنا لكم وأرجو منكم التعليق برد مقنع وفهم جيد
> الموضوع باستعمال العقل والرد بالعقل وليس بالدين
> ...



القوة في الاداء والتعبير 

تحياتي:yahoo:


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> القوة في الاداء والتعبير
> 
> تحياتي:yahoo:



:big29:

*وليكون بركة* ​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (29 يناير 2007)

*شكرا لمرورك أخي الفاضل alsad al3aly


الأخ الفاضل أمير
اعتبر أن هذه موافقة منك ,,, إذن فلأكمل أسئلتي لك 
ولك الحرية في أن تقل لي كفى لن أكمل حتى استعين بغيرك
شكرا لردودك المحترمة في البداية 
ولنكمل حديثنا معا​*
*ولتكن البركة من الله عز وجل​*


----------



## I love Allah (29 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي أخي I love Allah*
> 
> 
> ...



*إذن فلتحدد لي هو الله أم ابن الله ؟
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
​*


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2007)

*لا فرق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*



I love Allah قال:


> *
> إذن فلتحدد لي هو الله أم ابن الله ؟​*


 
*أخي*

*أنا لا أري أن هناك فرق*
*فالسيد المسيح له المجد هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*وأنا أوضحت فكرة البنوة*
*وإن طبقتها فستري أن لا فرق*​ 


I love Allah قال:


> *
> *
> *هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى*​


 
*شكراً علي دعوتك هذه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (31 يناير 2007)

*إذن ما فهمته من ذلك أخي هو 

انه يلقب أحيانا بلفظ الله وأحيانا ابن الله ,,, والإثنين بمعنى واحد

طيب إذا صح فهمي ....

هل لقب ابن الله يطلق عليك أنت أيضا ؟!!!

هدانا الله لما يحب ويرضى

ولتكن كلمتنا معا كما بدأتها هى البركة من الله عز وجل​*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2007)

*ما الفرق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*


I love Allah قال:


> *
> **طيب إذا صح فهمي ....*​
> *هل لقب ابن الله يطلق عليك أنت أيضا ؟!!!*​​


​

*أخي كي لا تجرنا لموضوع أخر قد يطول شرحه*

*أقرأ مشاركتي الأولي جيداً*

*ثم جاوب علي هذا السؤال*

*ما الفرق بين البنوة الطبيعية والبنوة بالتبني ؟؟؟؟؟*

*أكيد فهمتني*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (2 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*
> [/RIGHT]
> 
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل أمير
أكيد قرأت مشاركتك جيدا ولكن من المؤكد أكثر انها لا تجاوب على سؤالي السابق
وأيضا
أنا لا أجرك لموضوع آخر فأنا في حيز موضوعي ولم أتطرق وأي سؤال يطول شرحه تفضل فما المشكلة ,,, فانا لم أكتب الموضوع إلا للفهم ,,, ولكن إذا كان وقتك ضيق لكتابة ما يطول شرحه فلا مشكلة 
أما عن إجابة سؤالك فهو
البنوة الطيبعية هى جزء من أب وأم ,,,, أما التبني فهو كفالة لمن ليس من لحم ودم 
ولكن ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي لم أفهم بعد ؟!!!

إذا أردت الإنتقال لنقطة أخرى فليكن لك هذا
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

ولتكن البركة من الله عز وجل

السلام عليكم​*


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*



I love Allah قال:


> *
> **أما عن إجابة سؤالك فهو*
> *البنوة الطيبعية هى جزء من أب وأم ,,,, أما التبني فهو كفالة لمن ليس من لحم ودم *
> *ولكن ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي لم أفهم بعد ؟!!!*​


 
*لا يا أخي *​*فأجابتك هذه هي في صلب الأجابة التي تريدها لسؤالك*
*وهذا*
*لأن هناك فرق بين البنوة الطبيعية والبنوة بالتبأني وسؤالك كان*​


I love Allah قال:


> هل لقب ابن الله يطلق عليك أنت أيضا ؟!!!




*ومن هذا أوضح لك *
*أن بنوة السيد المسيح لله بنوة طبيعية *
*مع أختلاف الشكل في ما أوردته أنت في شرحك*
*فهو أبن الله بالطبيعة*
*أي هو نور من نور*

*أما بنوتي أنا لله في بنوة بالتبني *
*فهو تبناني وفداني بموت الصليب وأنا قبلت هذه البنوه بالإيمان*

*ولكن لقب أبن الله لا يطلق الا علي السيد المسيح وحده إن أتي بمفرده دون جمل تابعة ككلمة المسيح *

*ولكن أنا بما أني أبن الله بالتبني فما هي المشكلة أن دعيت بأبن الله*

*مادام المعني واضح*​ 


I love Allah قال:


> *إذا أردت الإنتقال لنقطة أخرى فليكن لك هذا*​


 
*أنا هنا في خدمتك فحينما تريد أنت فأنا معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (7 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااااااي أخي alsad al3aly*
> *!!!​*
> *لا يا أخي *​*فأجابتك هذه هي في صلب الأجابة التي تريدها لسؤالك*
> ...



*شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مشاركاتك معي
ولنكمل ببركة الله عز وجل
والسلام عليكم

ملحوظة : انا أخت ولست أخ​*


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2007)

sohieb25 قال:


> *بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي من لانبي بعده سيدنا محمد بن عبدالله عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم  من يهديه الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا يجد له وليا مرشدا اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد عبد الله ورسوله واشهد بما شهد  لنفسه المسيح انه عبد الله ورساله  ........ صديقي العزيز اخر كلام حضرتك ذكرت ان الكلمة صارت جسدا   في بدايه انجيل يوحنا في البدء كان الكلمة  وكان الكلمة عند الله وكانت الكلمة الله  معني ذلك يا صديقي  ان الله هو الذي صار جسدا   لكن انا لي استفسار صغير وارجو ان تفيديني
> الاول : انه ذكر في العهد القديم  ان الله يقول   انا الله لا اتغير  و   ان الله  لا انسان فيندم
> والثاني : انه اذا سئلت اي شخص مسيحي  من الذي مات علي الصليب سيقول الله  الجسد فقط *



ياعزيزى المسيح اتحد بجسد بشرى 

لم يتحول بل اتحد .... فهذا الجسد يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت 

ثانيا المسيح مات بالجسد فقط فاللاهوت ( الله ) لايموت


----------



## I love Allah (10 فبراير 2007)

*أين أنت أخ أمير لنكمل 
إذا كنت لا تود أن تكمل فالرجا إبلاغي حتى لا أنتظر
شكرا لمرور الإخوة الكرام صهيب وكيمو 
​*


----------



## Raymond (10 فبراير 2007)

*اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت أمر يفوق العقل والإدراك، ونحن نؤمن بأنّ الكتاب المقدّس أعلن بآيات واضحة أن الله ظهر في الجسد. وهذه الآيات فضلاً عن كونها صادقة كل الصدق، فإن ظهور الله في الجسد، يتوافق مع ذات الله وصفاته كل التوافق، كما يتناسب مع حاجتنا نحن البشر كل التناسب. لكن لمجرد تقريب حقيقة إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت نأتي فيما يلي بما نعلمه عن كيفية إتحاد روح الإنسان بجسده، ثم نذكر بالمقابلة مع ذلك، الكيفية التي يمكن أن يكون قد تمَّ بها اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، ولذلك نقول: 

1 - روح الإنسان، مع أنها مختلفة عن جسده اختلافاً كلياً من جهة الجوهر والصفات والخصائص، ليست منفصلة عنه بل متحدة به.

2 - هذه الروح مع اتحادها بالجسد، يحتفظ كلٌّ منهما بخصائصه الطبيعية، فالروح هي الروح بكل خصائصها الروحية، والجسد هو الجسد بكل خصائصه الجسدية.

3 - مع احتفاظ كلٍّ منهما بخصائصه الطبيعية، تتكوّن من اتحادهما معاً ذات واحدة هي الإنسان.

4 - الإنسان وإن كان ذاتاً واحدة، له صفات وخصائص عنصرين مختلفين هما الروح والجسد.

وعلى ضوء هذه الحقائق نقول، إن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، كما تستطيع عقولنا أن تستنتج من الكتاب المقدَّس، يمكن أن يكون قد تمّ على النحو الآتي: 

1 - اتخذ الابن لنفسه ناسوتاً خالياً من الخطيئة خلواً تاماً، لكن باتخاذه إياه: 

(أ) لم يتقيَّد به كما تتقيَّد الروح البشرية بالجسد الخاص بها، بل ظل كما هو المنزَّه عن المكان والزمان، لأن الابن بصفته الأقنومية غير محدود، والنفس البشرية محدودة. وقد أظهر السيد المسيح بيان هذه الحقيقة، فأعلن أثناء وجوده بالجسد على الأرض أنه كان في نفس الوقت موجوداً (بلاهوته) في السماء، فقد قال لنيقوديموس أحد أئمة اليهود ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3: 13). أي أنه أثناء وجوده بالجسد على الأرض، كان في نفس هذا الوقت في السماء، وفي كل مكان أيضاً تبعاً لذلك. وهذا دليل على عدم تحيّزه بحيّز، ودليل أيضاً على وحدته الكاملة مع الأقنومين الآخرَيْن، كما ذكرنا بالتفصيل في كتاب الله - ذاته ونوع وحدانيته . والإسلام يتفق معنا على أن وجود الله في مكان لا يمنع وجوده في مكان آخر في نفس الوقت، فقد جاء في سورة الزخرف 84 وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله وهو الحكيم العليم .

(ب) لم ينفصل عن هذا الناسوت، كما تنفصل الروح البشرية عن الجسد المتحدة به وقتاً ما، بل ظل متحداً به أو بتعبير آخر واحداً معه. ولذلك فان اتحاد الابن بالناسوت، أو بتعبير آخر اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، ليس مثل اتحاد الروح بالجسد، قابلاً للتفكك والانفصال، بل هو اتحاد كامل دائم، لا أثر للتفكك أو الانفصال فيه على الإطلاق.

2 - إنه مع اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، قد احتفظ كلٌّ منهما بخصائصه، فلم يتحوَّل اللاهوت إلى ناسوت، ولم يتحوَّل الناسوت إلى لاهوت، ولم يتكوَّن من اتحادهما معاً كائن جديد تختلف خصائصه عن خصائص اللاهوت أو الناسوت، إذ أن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ليس هو امتزاج أحدهما بالآخر، بل هو وجودهما معاً في ذات واحدة بوحدة كاملة، دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير، وذلك بعمل إلهي يفوق العقل والإدراك. ولذلك ظل اللاهوت هو اللاهوت بكل خصائصه، وظلَّ الناسوت هو الناسوت بكل خصائصه، دون أن يطرأ عليهما أو على أحدهما تغيير ما. ولذلك فإن اتحادهما معاً يختلف من هذه الناحية أيضاً عن اتحاد الروح بالجسد اختلافاً تاماً. لأن حالة الروح تؤثر على الجسد، وحالة الجسد تؤثر على الروح، فإذا ابتهجت الروح بأي خبر من الأخبار السارة شعر الجسد بالانتعاش والنشاط، وإذا أصابت الجسد علة من العلل، شعرت الروح بالخمول والاكتئاب.

3 - إن الناسوت وإن كان يختلف عن اللاهوت اختلافاً جوهرياً، إلا أنه لاتحادهما معاً في المسيح اتحاداً كاملاً، كان له المجد ذاتاً واحدة لا اثنتين: فهو ابن الله، وهو بعينه أيضاً ابن الإنسان.

4 - إن السيد المسيح، وإن كان واحداً، إلاَّ أنه لقيامه باللاهوت والناسوت معاً، كانت له صفات وخصائص كل منهما. فكانت له صفات وخصائص اللاهوت، كما كانت له أيضاً صفات وخصائص الناسوت، وطبعاً الناسوت الخالي من الخطيئة. فمن جهة اللاهوت، كان هو الله بجوهره غير المدرَك، الذي لا يتحيَّز بحيِّزٍ، ولا يتأثر بعَرَض، والمستغني بذاته عن كل شيء في الوجود.. ومن جهة الناسوت كان هو الانسان ذا الجسد المادي، الذي لا يوجد إلاَّ في مكان واحد في وقت واحد، والذي يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان، من طعام وشراب. (هذا مع العلم أن احتياج المسيح إلى الطعام والشراب كان اختيارياً، لأنه كان قد اتخذ الناسوت بمحض اختياره).

مما تقدم يتضح لنا أن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في المسيح، لم يترتب عليه تأثّر اللاهوت بأي مؤثِّر، وفي الوقت نفسه هو اتحاد حقيقي كامل دائم. ولذلك عندما كان المسيح في بطن العذراء، وعندما كان عائشاً على الأرض، وعندما كان مدفوناً في القبر، كان لاهوته واحداً مع ناسوته بوحدة إلهية تفوق العقل والإدراك، لا بل وهو في مجده الآن، لا يزال لاهوته واحداً مع ناسوته، بمثل هذه الوحدة العجيبة.

هذا والذي فارق جسد المسيح عندما مات على الصليب، لم يكن لاهوته بل روحه الإنسانية، التي كانت عنصراً من عناصر ناسوته. أما لاهوته فقد ظل متحداً بجسده الممات كما بروحه المستودعة منه للآب (لوقا 23: 46)، لأن اللاهوت لا يتحيّز بحيّز ولا يتأثر بعَرَض، فوجوده في مكان لا يمنع وجوده في كل مكان آخر، في نفس الوقت.

والإنسان وإن انتقل إلى عالم الروح، لا يستطيع من تلقاء ذاته أن يدرك الله إدراكاً صحيحاً، لأن الإنسان سواء أكان في عالم المادة أم في عالم الروح، هو كائن محدود، والمحدود لا يستطيع أن يدرك شيئاً عن غير المحدود. وإذا كان الأمر كذلك، فإن الإنسان إن لم يدرك الله (في العالم الحاضر والأبدية معاً) في الابن المتأنس ، فلا يستطيع إدراكه على الإطلاق - هذا مع العلم بأن ناسوت المسيح، وهو في المجد الآن، ليس هو الناسوت المادي، بل الناسوت الروحي، الذي لا يحتاج إلى طعام أو شراب، أو غير ذلك من الحاجيات (لأنه لا يوجد في السماء مجال يدعو إلى الأكل والشرب، أو إلى ممارسة أي عمل من الأعمال الجسدية)، وهكذا ستكون أجساد القديسين، عند قيامتهم من بين الأموات، أجساداً روحية لا تأكل ولا تشرب، ولا تتزوج ولا تلهو (1كورنثوس 15: 42-58).

وقد أطلق علماء المسيحيين على اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، اسم التجسُّد ، فالتجسّد إذن ليس هو تحوّل اللاهوت إلى ناسوت، أو تحيُّزه بحيِّز، أو تعرّضه لأي تطوّر أو تغيُّر، بل هو فقط وجوده مع الناسوت الذي اتخذه، في وحدة حقيقية، بعمل إلهي يفوق كل العقل والإدراك. ووجود مثل هذا لايتعارض مع ذات الله أو صفاته، بل بالعكس يتوافق كل التوافق


من كتابات الاب زكريا بطرس*-----------------------------------------------------------


> ا عزيزي اي اتحاد هذا النص واضح وصريح والكلمة صارت جسدا هل صارت تعني اتحاد ام تحول يا صديقي وشكرا لردك صديقك صهيب
> [quote/]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raymond (10 فبراير 2007)

sohieb25 قال:


> *وشكرا لحضرتك والاصدقاء القائمين علي الموقع  وان شاء الله الحوار يظل بالاسلوب  الهادي والمنطقي والتخلي عن العنصريه  وبرجاء من الاصدقاء  المسيحين   ان يوضحو لي  معني كلمة  صار   واذا كان معناها اتحاد  كما ذكر الصديق من قبل  فا من اي قاموس  استطيع ان اجد هذا المعني .... مع العلم ان معناها  المعروف  هو تحول  وشكرا *



مش تكمل يا راجل انجيل يوحنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*14  و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا* 15  يوحنا شهد له و نادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ان الذي ياتي بعدي صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي* 16  و من ملئه نحن جميعا اخذنا و نعمة فوق نعمة* 17  لان الناموس بموسى اعطي اما النعمة و الحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا*


*هل نفهم بعد كل هذا انه تم "تحول" بالكامل ؟ اي انه كان كلمة الله موجودة ثم فقدت قيمتها و اصبحت جسدا لا قيمة له ؟؟؟؟

فهمني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2007)

*أنا هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> *أين أنت أخ أمير لنكمل ​*
> *إذا كنت لا تود أن تكمل فالرجا إبلاغي حتى لا أنتظر*​


 

*أنا هنا يا أخي*
*وأسف علي أنقطاعي عنك*
*لأنني كنت مسافر *
*ولكني ها أنا قد عدت*
*لنكمل*

*وعامة شكراً للأخوة الذين أكملوا معك وأجابوك*
*شكراً لكم جميعاً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

بخصوص بنوة المسيح أنا قرأت كتاب (هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس )  للقس عبد المسيح بسيط كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى مسطرد ،وبالصراحة كان رأيه فعلاً بسيط حيث قال أن بنوة المسيح هى بنوة روحية فعندما نقول المسيح بن الله كأننا نقول مثلاً( ابن سينا)  أبو الطب ،وأنا همشى معاه فى هذا الكلام طب حد يفسر لى ما جاء فى رسالة القديس أكليمندس الرومانى (95م) يقول الأب عن أبنه :أنت أبنى أنا اليوم ولدتك)(رسالته ف36) واللى مش مصدقنى وهيقول أنت جايب الكلآم دة منين يقرأ الكتاب السابق ذكره ص74 و شكراً


----------



## I love Allah (11 فبراير 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مشاركاتك معي
> ولنكمل ببركة الله عز وجل
> والسلام عليكم
> 
> ملحوظة : انا أخت ولست أخ​*



*أرجو منك أخي الفاضل الرد على المشاركة رقم 18 لنكمل الحوار والأسئلة 
وأنا أيضا أشكر معك كل من أهتم وشارك في هذا الموضوع
هدانا الله وغياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## I love Allah (11 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخي I love Allah*
> 
> 
> ...



*حمدا لله على سلامتك أخي الفاضل 
وعلى فكرة 
كنت أحب إني أباركلك ع الجايزة من فترة بس للأسف نسيت
ولنكمل ببركة الله عز وجل​*


----------



## I love Allah (16 فبراير 2007)

*الأخ الفاضل أمير

هل ستكمل معي أم توقفت ,,,, الرجا الرد سواء بالرفض او بالقبول 

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2007)

*سأكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> *
> الأخ الفاضل أمير​*
> 
> *هل ستكمل معي أم توقفت ,,,, الرجا الرد سواء بالرفض او بالقبول *​
> ...


 

*سأكمل *
*بعون الله وقدرته*
*بس لو الأجابات أتأخر أعذرني *
*فأنا بالفعل في غاية الأنشغال والتعب "والله يعلم"*

*عامة أنا معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (16 فبراير 2007)

*لا يا أخي 
فأجابتك هذه هي في صلب الأجابة التي تريدها لسؤالك
وهذا
لأن هناك فرق بين البنوة الطبيعية والبنوة بالتبأني وسؤالك كان



ومن هذا أوضح لك 

أن بنوة السيد المسيح لله بنوة طبيعية 
مع أختلاف الشكل في ما أوردته أنت في شرحك
فهو أبن الله بالطبيعة
أي هو نور من نور


إذن من هذه النقطة بداية السؤال الثاني
كيف له أن يكون ابنه بالطبيعة 
أي كيف كان جزءا من الله عز وجل
أي كيف تمت البنوة للسيد المسيح 

أما بنوتي أنا لله في بنوة بالتبني 
فهو تبناني وفداني بموت الصليب وأنا قبلت هذه البنوه بالإيمان

ولكن لقب أبن الله لا يطلق الا علي السيد المسيح وحده إن أتي بمفرده دون جمل تابعة ككلمة المسيح 

ولكن أنا بما أني أبن الله بالتبني فما هي المشكلة أن دعيت بأبن الله

مادام المعني واضح

أنا هنا في خدمتك فحينما تريد أنت فأنا معك

وليكون بركة

سلام ونعمة 

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مشاركاتك معي
ولنكمل ببركة الله عز وجل
والسلام عليكم

ملحوظة : انا أخت ولست أخ[/COLOR][/SIZE]*

*هذا هو منقول عن المشاركة رقم 18 لنلكمل الحوار معا أخي الفاضل
وشكرا لاهتمامك 
الله يكون بالعون

معا في طرق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل​*


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2007)

*نكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أختي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> *نلكمل الحوار معا أخي الفاضل*
> *وشكرا لاهتمامك *
> *الله يكون بالعون*​
> 
> *معا في طرق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل*​


 
*أشكر أختي علي تفهمك لظروفي*
*والله يكون معكي ومعي*
*ولنكمل بعونه لطريق الحق*​ 


I love Allah قال:


> *إذن من هذه النقطة بداية السؤال الثاني*
> *كيف له أن يكون ابنه بالطبيعة *
> *أي كيف كان جزءا من الله عز وجل*
> *أي كيف تمت البنوة للسيد المسيح *


 
*أختي*
*كلمة الأبن بالطبيعة تعني .....*
*أنه مع الله منذ الأزل*
*وتنفي تماماً كلمة الزمن وكلمة البنوة البشرية*
*فأنا وأنتي أتينا من والدين أجتمعا معاً وأنجبونا وهذه هي البنوة البشرية*

*أما السيد المسيح "الله الظاهر في الجسد"*
*فهو الأبن "أبن بالطبيعة"*
*فهو أبن ليس بشري أنما إلهي بمعني...*
*أنه عند وجود الله كان أقنوم الأبن موجود معه*​*وللتوضيح..........*​
*هل الله موجود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بالطبع ستكون الأجابه نعم*
*فهو موجود بذاته*

*هل الله له عقل "ناطق" ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بالطبع ستكون الأجابه نعم*
*فهو ذو عقل وناطق "كلمة معقولة , عقل منطوق"*

*هل الله حي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بالطبع ستكون الأجابه نعم*
*فهو حي بروحه*

*أذن الله*​*موجود بذاته *​*وناطق بكلمته*​*وحي بروحه*​
*صح*
*أذن الله ثالوث في ذاته*

*موجود بذاته "الأب"*
*ناطق بكلمته "الأبن"*
*حي بروحه "الروح القدس"*


*أذن الأبن موجود ما دام الله عاقل وناطق بكلمته*
*والروح موجود ما دام الله حي بروحه*
*والأب موجود مادام الله موجود بذاته*

*فهمتيني*​*نكمل*​*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*بمعني....*
*أن الله تجسد في شخص السيد المسيح تجسد في الجسد المأخوذ من السيدة العذراء مريم*
*تجسد ليفدينا*

*أذن البنوة المقصودة هي بنوه تلقائية "بديهية"*
*فهي بنوة الأبن للأب*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## I love Allah (18 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااي أختي I love Allah*
> 
> *أهلا من جديد أخي الفاضل​*
> ...



*

من هنا نفهم عدة أشياء 
برجا الرد إذا كانت صح أم خطأ

أن الله هو المسيح 
هو ابنه أي جزء منه تجسد على الأرض للفداء 
وكانت فيه الروح من الله وهى الروح القدس
وهكذا هو الله يتكون من جزء روحاني وجزء متجسد وهو الابن والروح كجزء منه وهذه هى فكرة الثالوث في وحدانيته عز وجل

وأن الله تجسد في المسيح 
ولكنه أخد الجسد من السيدة مريم ليصير بطبيعة بشرية لفداء البشر من خطيئة سيدنا آدم عله السلام 

هذا ما فهمته 
الرجا أخي الفاضل فقط توضيح ما إذا كان صح أم لا وتصحيح الخطأ

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
ومعا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 فبراير 2007)

*
فقط تصحيح لما ذكرت يا أخ I love Allah 

كلمة جزء ليست في محلها 

فالسيد المسيح هو الكلمة او عقل الله و مصطلح جزء ممكن ان تعطي معنى خارجي 

الله هو روح بسيط و لا احد يعرف ما هو الله 

و عقيدة التثليث منفصلة عن تجسد الابن او الكلمة 

فالله الآب ذات الله و علة كل العلل  و الابن هو الكلمة او العقل و الروح هو روح الله ثلاثة اقانيم او خصائص او اوجه من الله الواحد 

و الكلمة تجسد آخذا صورة عبد باخذه طبيعة بشرية كاملة من خلال مريم العذراء

قد استخدمت مصطلح غير مفهوم 






			الله تجسد في المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الابن الكلمة تجسد و اخذ اسم يسوع و لقبه المسيح او المسيا 

و تم الفداء ليخلصنا من الخطيئة *


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2007)

*تكملة من أجل التواصل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أختي I love Allah*

*بعد أن تكلم الأخ أبن الشرق أعتقد أنه لامجال للكلام مرة أخري فأجابته مركزة وواضحة*
*ولكني أردت أن أكمل معكي أيضاً من أجل التواصل المستمر بيننا*​ 


I love Allah قال:


> *أن الله هو المسيح *
> *هو ابنه أي جزء منه تجسد على الأرض للفداء *
> *وكانت فيه الروح من الله وهى الروح القدس*
> *وهكذا هو الله يتكون من جزء روحاني وجزء متجسد وهو الابن والروح كجزء منه وهذه هى فكرة الثالوث في وحدانيته عز وجل*​


 
*أختي*​* أولاً الله لايتجزء *
*هذا مصطلح خاطئ*
*فالله لايتجزء مطلقاً*​ 


I love Allah قال:


> *وأن الله تجسد في المسيح *
> *ولكنه أخد الجسد من السيدة مريم ليصير بطبيعة بشرية لفداء البشر من خطيئة سيدنا آدم عله السلام *​


​ 
*هذا صحيح*
*ولكن تعديل بسيط*
*وهو الذي تجسد هو أقنوم الأبن وليس الأب ولا الروح القدس*
*فأقنوم الأبن "العقل والكلمة" هو الذي تجسد ليفدينا*
*ولكن هو تجسد كأقنوم وهذا لم يفصله عن الله مطلقاً كأب وروح*
*ولم يفصل الله عنه مطلقاً *
*لأنهم واحد*
*وأقنوم الأبن تأنس وأخذ جسداً من السيدة العذراء ليفدينا من *
*الخطية الجدية "خطيئة أبونا أدم"*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (21 فبراير 2007)

*عذرا الملف المنزل للرد خطاء*

عذراعلى الرد المنزل 
فقد انزلت ملف خطاء عندى على الجهاز لللاجابه على السؤال واليك الرد الصحيح​اليك الاجابه على السؤال بكل وضوح والرب يفتح ذهنك لتقبله​






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*  من البديهيات الأساسية في المسيحية الإيمان بأن الله الواحد ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس.

     إن الابن أقنوم إلهي أزلي. وموضوعنا الآن هو اسم "الابن" وما يقصد به، وهذا نجده معلناً بوضوح في عدة فصول في الكتاب المقدس. وقبل كل شيء يجب أن نستبعد من أذهاننا بالتمام فكرة "الولادة" فالابن ليس مولوداً من الله في الأزل، لا ولادة روحية ولا طبيعية كما هو موجود في بعض الديانات الوثنية كديانة قدماء المصريين وغيرهم حيث يوجد إلاهات زوجات للآلهة وبناء عليه يوجد أبناء للآلهة، وهذا ما يعترض عليه الإسلام أن يكون لله ابن من "صاحبة". ولكن المسيحية بعيدة كل البعد، وسامية كل السمو عن هذا التفكـير، إذ هي ديانـة روحية من كل الوجوه في عبادتها "نَعْبُدُ اللهَ بِالرُّوحِ، وَنَفْتَخِرُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، وَلاَ نَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الْجَسَدِ" (فيلبي 3: 3)، وسلوكها بالروح "اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ"(غلاطية 5: 16)، وبركاتها "رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ" (أفسس 1: 3)، والتمتعات الموعود بها المؤمنون تمتعات روحية سماوية لا أرضية. وكذلك بنوة الابن الأزلية بنوة روحية فريدة تدل على المحبة، والمقام، والمعادلة للآب، وإعلان مجده وصفاته. 

   فأقنوم الابن هو المعلن لله الذي لا يمكن أن يعلنه سواه. "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب (أي موضوع محبته- "ابن محبته" كولوسي 1: 13) هو خبّر" أي أعلن الله (يوحنا 1: 18). فالله الذي لا يمكن رؤيته يصبح من الميسور لنا رؤيته ومعرفته في أقنوم الابن: "اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 16). "لإنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (2كورنثوس 4: 6) الذي هو "بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3). وهـو "صُورَةُ اللهِ" (كولوسي 1: 15). لذلك قال لفيلبس "اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأى الآبَ، أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يوحنا 14: 9، 11).

   ومدلول اسم "الابن" كمدلول "الكلمة" من حيث إعلان الله، فنقرأ "فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ "ثـم نقرأ "وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا" (يوحنا 1: 1، 14).

   وبنوة المسيح الأزلية شهد بها الكتاب في العهد القديم أيضاً. وأول إعلان عن ذلك نجده في المزمور الثاني مرتين حيث نقرأ "قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي" وأيضاً "قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ" (عدد 7، 12). ثم في أمثال 30: 4 "مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟". وكان اليهود يعرفون أن البنوة تعني المعادلة لله، لذلك أرادوا أن يقتلوا المسيح لأنه قال: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ" (يوحنا 5: 18). ومرة أخرى عندما قال "فَتَنَاول الْيَهُودُ أيضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟ أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إنسان تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً" لأنه قال "أبي" يوحنا 10: 31-33). وقال له رئيس الكهنة عند محاكمته "فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أيضاً: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟" فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ" (مرقس 14: 61- 62) وقد ورد اسم "الابن" في الكتاب المقدس أربعين مرة بخلاف ما ذكر مضافاً إلى الضمائر كقول الله "ابني" وقول الوحي "أرسل ابنه" وذكرت كلمة "الابن الوحيد" خمس مرات في إنجيل يوحنا وفي رسالته الأولى. ولسمو مقام الابن ومعادلته للآب يقول الرسول يوحنا "كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أيضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أيضاً" (الرسالة الأولى 2: 23)

   ويقول الله في المزمور الثاني "أَنْتَ ابْنِي" أزلياً بلا بدء ولا كيفية لهذه البنوة، لا ولادة ولا خلق. ثم يقول "أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" وذلك بالتجسد مولوداً من العذراء مريم. وقوله "أَنْتَ ابْنِي" قبل قوله "أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" دليل على وجوده أزلياً قبل التجسد. ونجد هذا أيضاً في القول "وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً" (غلاطية 4: 4)، وأيضاً "أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ" أي في جسد مثلنا ولكن خال من الخطية (رومية 8: 3). وهذه البنوة الأزلية تفوق العقل البشري لذلك يقول المسيح له المجد "وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ" (متى 11: 27).

فللمسيح إذن بنوتان: البنوة الأزلية التي تكلمنا عنها، وبنوته في الزمان بولادته من العذراء مريم حيث نقرأ قول الملاك جبرائيل لمريم "اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أيضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ" (لوقا 1: 35) وهذه البنوة تختلف عن بنوة كل البشر والملائكة لله كمخلوقاته، وتختلف أيضاً عن بنوة المؤمنين الروحية لله كمن أخذوا طبيعته الأدبية "كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ" (1يوحنا 2: 29). ولذلك يدعى المسيح "ابن الله الوحيد" وأيضاً "ابْنٌ وَاحِدٌ حَبِيبٌ إِلَيْهِ" (مرقس 12: 6). أما عن المؤمنين فيقال "أَبْنَاءٍ كَثِيرِينَ" (عبرانيين 2: 10) ولا يقول المسيح لتلاميذه: "أصعدُ إلى أبينا"، بل "إلى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ" (يوحنا 20: 17) لأن بنوته متميزة. والمؤمنون يدعون "أولاَدَ اللَّهِ" (يوحنا 1: 12، 1يوحنا 3: 1، 2) وأيضاً "أبناء الله" (غلاطية 3: 6)، أما المسيح فيقال له "ابن الله" فقط، فلا يقال: الوالد والولد، بل "الآب والابن". والمسيح وحده هو الذي يدعى "ابْنِ الآبِ" (2يوحنا 3) لأن بنوتـه للآب أزليـة "قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ" (يوحنا 17: 5). 

   ولا يجوز الخلط بين بنوة المسيح في الأزل، وبنوته بناسوته بالولادة من العذراء. ويشار إلى البنوتين معاً في المزمور الثاني، فالقول "أنت ابني" يشير إلى وجوده الأزلي كأقنوم إلهي، والقول "أنا اليوم ولدتك" يشير إلى بنوته لله بطبيعته الناسوتية الكاملة. 

ونلخص فيما يلي بعض معاني بنوة الابن للآب:

1. تدل على المحبة الأزلية الفريدة (يوحنا 5: 20، 17: 24، كولوسي 1: 13، 2 يوحنا 3).

 2. تدل على الوحدة في الصورة الإلهية (2كورنثوس 4: 4، فيلبي 2: 6، كولوسي 1: 15، عبرانيين 1: 3، يوحنا 14: 9).

3. تدل على المعادلة لله (يوحنا 5: 7، 10: 33).

4. تدل على المقام الإلهي (يوحنا 5: 23، 1يوحنا 2: 23). 

5. تدل على الوحدانية في جوهر اللاهوت "أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يوحنا 10: 30). 

6. تدل على أنها وحدانية فريدة لا مثيل لها (يوحنا 1: 18). 

7. تدل على أنها وحدة سرية فائقة "لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ" (متى 11: 27).*​


----------



## youssef hachem (21 فبراير 2007)

سلام للجميع


----------



## ملعب الكتب (22 فبراير 2007)

لقد ضل أكثر البشر لأجل الأعتماد الكلي على العقل أو الأعتماد على العقل يجب على من يبحث عن الحق  أو يكون ممن يقبل الحق أن ينظر من حوله وينظر الى يديه ويدعو الرب  الذي خلقه أن يثبته عل الدين الذي يرضى   هناك دين واحد هو الحق ابحثوا عنه تجدوه .
الكل يضن أنه على حق وهذا أول الباطل  لأن الكل لايكون حق بل جزء واحد هو الحق اسأل الرب الهداية الى مايرضاه من الأديان


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 فبراير 2007)

*يجب الاعتماد على الله و الايمان به 

و هذا الايمان يجب أن يكون مبني على اساس الهي الا و هو الكتاب المقدس 

اتمنى من الجميع قبل الاجابة الصلاة من اجل تنوير العقل و القلب  *


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااي أختي I love Allah*
> * أهلا أخي من جديد​**بعد أن تكلم الأخ أبن الشرق أعتقد أنه لامجال للكلام مرة أخري فأجابته مركزة وواضحة*
> *ولكني أردت أن أكمل معكي أيضاً من أجل التواصل المستمر بيننا*​ *شكرا لك أخي​*
> ...



*

إذن نبدأ من هنا لفهم نقطة أخرى 

السيدة مريم أخذ منها الجسد
كيف ولماذا هى بالتحديد؟
لماذا في هذا الوقت بالذات؟
ماذا تعتبر هى في الأقانيم؟
هل عرفت انها هى من اختارها الإله لذلك ؟
كيف تهيأت لهذا الموقف ؟
منذ متى عرفت ,,, وماذا فعلت ؟

ومعا في طريق الحق ببركته تعالى​*


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *يجب الاعتماد على الله و الايمان به
> 
> و هذا الايمان يجب أن يكون مبني على اساس الهي الا و هو الكتاب المقدس
> 
> اتمنى من الجميع قبل الاجابة الصلاة من اجل تنوير العقل و القلب  *



*الأخ الفاضل إن الشرق

شكرا لردودك وآسفة لتأخري في الرد عليك
وانا هنا اتساءل بالعقل والذي ينير العقل بإذن الله تعالى
وليس بالإيمان فقط لأنه كل ما ولد على شيء يؤمن به 
لذا يجب أن نشغل العقل ليأخدنا الله تعالى لهداية القلب 
وشكرا لصلاتك 

معا في طريق الحق ببركة الله تعالى​*


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

ماجد رؤوف زاهر قال:


> عذراعلى الرد المنزل
> فقد انزلت ملف خطاء عندى على الجهاز لللاجابه على السؤال واليك الرد الصحيح​اليك الاجابه على السؤال بكل وضوح والرب يفتح ذهنك لتقبله​
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا لشرحك 
وانا ليس لدي علم بالكتاب المقدس ولا تفاسيره لذا سآخد ما كتبته محل الأمانة في النقل
وشكرا لاهتمامك وتعبك معي

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
معا في طريق الحق بإذن الله تعالى​*


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

> السيدة مريم أخذ منها الجسد
> كيف ولماذا هى بالتحديد؟



كيف ؟
هذا السوال اجابته عند الله فميلاد المسيح من دون اب معجزه كل زمان ومكان ولا يستطيع احد تفسيرها

لماذا هى؟
*بخلاف كل البشر ..

 حملت ابنة حواء مريم بالسيد المسيح بغير خطية ....

 فالمولودة بالخطية ..والدة بدون خطية...

 و هكذا يمكن أن يعد مستحيلا..أن تلد بغي خطيئة من ولدت بالخطيئة 

 العذراء فلتت بطهارتها وكمالها و قداستها من مخالب الخطية الفعلية ...

 و لكنها كأي إنسان , لم تنجو من أنياب الخطية الجدية التي اقترفتها بيدي آدم و حواء فهى تحتاج ايضا للخلاص

ونرى ايضا نشائه العذراء مريم فى الهيكل وتربيتها الدينيه وغيرها من الامور التى ممكن الرجوع اليها من سيرتها

ولكن فى النهايه الاختيار الالهى لايمكن تفسيره بالكامل فهو الخبير والاعلم بكل شئ
*



> لماذا في هذا الوقت بالذات؟



[SIZE=-1]*لكل شئ **تحت السماء وقت


 ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه.


*[/SIZE]





> ماذا تعتبر هى في الأقانيم؟



لا علاقه للسيده العذراء بالاقانيم الالهيه
اما كونها والده الاله فهذا شئ أخر



> هل عرفت انها هى من اختارها الإله لذلك ؟



لم افهم السوال



> كيف تهيأت لهذا الموقف ؟



بتربيتها الدينيه 
تم اجابته فى النقاط السابقه من نفس المداخله



> منذ متى عرفت ,,, وماذا فعلت ؟



منذ ظهور الملاك لها لتبشيرها فقبلت الخبر بسرور ثم ذهبت الى اليصابات والده يوحنا المعمدان

ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى اجابتى لك اختى العزيزه المحبه لله​


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا للإخوة الأفاضل

يوسف وملعب الكتب على مروركم الكريم

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
معا في طريق الحق بإذنه تعالى
​*


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> كيف ؟
> هذا السوال اجابته عند الله فميلاد المسيح من دون اب معجزه كل زمان ومكان ولا يستطيع احد تفسيرها
> 
> *فعلا​*
> ...



*فعلا أخي الفاضل لقد وفقت جدا في إجاباتك لكنني وقفت عند بعض النقاط اتمنى توضيحها
فإجاباتك مختصرة ومفيدة وقوية 
شكرا لك

هدانا الله لما يحب ويرضى 
معا في طريق الحق بإذن الله تعالى ​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 فبراير 2007)

*الاخ العزيز I love Allah 

و كلنا يجب ان نحب الله......... 

و اما الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بامور لا ترى الرسالة الى العبرانيين 11: 1

الايمان هو بالدرجة الاساس شعور شخصي بين الانسان و خالقه 

الايمان يجب ان يكون منورا بنعمة العقل التي نعم الله بها علينا و لذلك الايمان الموروث ايمان جامد 

الايمان يجب ان يكون مبني على الثقة الشخصية و على العقل للتمييز بين الصواب و الخطأ 

و اطلب للجميع ان يعاينوا مجد الله . آمين 

شكرا على ردودك و حوارك العقلاني *


----------



## I love Allah (23 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *الاخ العزيز I love Allah
> 
> و كلنا يجب ان نحب الله.........
> 
> ...



*
أخي الفاضل 

أعلى وأجمل العبادات وأجل درجات الإيمان هى عبادة التفكر
ألم يخلق الله لنا آيات لتدلنا عليه حتى نؤمن به عز وجل وخلق لنا عقل يدركها ,,, فما لنا من اعتراض بعد ذلك يبن أياديه عز وجل 
لذا انا أترك العقل يتكلم قبل القلب حتى لا نقع بين براثن الإيمان بالوراثة 
وهو ما خرج عنه الأنبياء والمرسلين وكانت عبادتهم عبادة تفكر قبل التوريث

شكرا لك على اهتمامك واتمنى أن تتواصل معنا هنا بإذنه تعالى
فالطريق إلى الحق صعب والوصول إليه محفوف بالشبهات ولكن آخره فلاح ونجاح
وأن تعتمد على الله في إنارة عقلك وقلبك هو جل العبادة ,,, وألا تكون معاندا وفقط هو قمة الإيمان
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 
معا في طريق الحق بإذنه تعالى​*


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

اختى العزيزه المحبه لله


*


فعلا معك حق لا يمكن تفسي الإختيار الإلهى 
ولكن هنا يوجد نقطة فقط أريد توضيحها لي
كيف هى بدون خطيئة وهى إنسان وكل إنسان يخطيء

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*قد تكون خانتنى الكتابه فى الجزء الخاص بالخطيئه الخاص بالسيده العذراء فالرب وحده هو المعصوم

ولكن كنت اقصد مدى طهارتها وقداستها

فالاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ( الحق انى اخطأت )

ولكن مازلت عند رائى وهو ان الاختيار الالهى لا يمكن تفسيره بالكامل
*
--------------------------------------------------



> *لماذا توجد والدة ولا يوجد والد*




*كيف يكون للرب والد

فى قانون الايمان نقول ( مولود غير مخلوق واحد مع الاب فى الجوهر )

الرب يسوع هو يهوه القدير هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد هو الكلمه المتجسده

الرب يسوع اخذ جسدا بشريا صار كواحد منا ليتم الفداء والخلاص للجنس البشرى

هذا الفداء هو قمة المحبه ان يبذل ذاته وابنه الوحيد فداء عنا

(  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية )

ارجو ان تكونى قد فهمتى قصدى 
واى اسئله احنا فى الخدمة*​


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2007)

*من أجل التواصل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي I love Allah*

*كالعادة نتباري في حب كي نجيبك لنصل بكي الي راحة نفسك*
*فأخوتي قد أجابوكي أجابات جيدة وموفقة*
*ولكني سأجيب أنا أيضاً من أجل التواصل*​ 



I love Allah قال:


> *إذن نبدأ من هنا لفهم نقطة أخرى *​


​ 
*معكي *​ 



I love Allah قال:


> *السيدة مريم أخذ منها الجسد*


​
*هذا صحيح*
*لكي يفدينا به*
*ليكون إنسان تحت الألام مثلنا*​


I love Allah قال:


> *كيف ولماذا هى بالتحديد؟*


​
*لأنها هي فخر جنسنا*
*لأنها كانت مؤهله لقبول هذه النعمة العظيمة*
*وقد قال لها الملاك عند تبشيرها*

فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ*». *29 *فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» *30 *فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، *لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.* *31 *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ

*هذه كانت بشارة الملاك*​


I love Allah قال:


> *لماذا في هذا الوقت بالذات؟*


​
*لأن هذا هو ملئ الزمان*
*بمعني*
*أن هذا هو الوقت الذي حدده الله من أجل تتميم الخلاص*
*وكل العوامل المؤدية لنجاح الخلاص والفداء موجودة*
*فالسيدة العذراء موجودة ويوسف النجار موجود*
*وزكريا الكاهن وأمرأته أليصابات موجودين وبهما جاء يوحنا المعمدان *
*ملاك الرب الذي سيهئ الطريق*
*وسمعان الشيخ موجود وهيرودس الملك أيضاً *
*و .....*
*فكل الأشخاص الذي حددهم الله موجودين لأجل تتميم الخلاص*
*والشعب اليهودي مهئ لقبول الفداء بل والعالم كله*

*فهمتيني*
*فهذا هو ملئ الزمان*​


I love Allah قال:


> *ماذا تعتبر هى في الأقانيم؟*


​
*لاشئ مطلقاً*
*فالأقانيم هذه هي في الله فقط*
*لأنني أفهمتك أن الله*
*حي بروحه ناطق بكلمته موجود بذاته*
*فالأقانيم هذه شئ واجب الوجود*

*والسيدة العذراء ما هي الا والده الإله "الله الظاهر في الجسد"*
*فلا علاقه لها بالأقانيم*​

I love Allah قال:


> *هل عرفت انها هى من اختارها الإله لذلك ؟*



*بالتأكيد لأنها قالت*
هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ
*وقالت*
فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ:«تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ، *47 *وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي، *48 *لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي، *49 *لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ، وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ، *50 *وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ. *51 *صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ. *52 *أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ. *53 *أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ. *54 *عَضَدَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَتَاهُ لِيَذْكُرَ رَحْمَةً، *55 *كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا. لإِبْراهِيمَ وَنَسْلِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ

*فهي أدركت أنها هي مريم التي منها سيخرج مخلص العالم*​


I love Allah قال:


> *كيف تهيأت لهذا الموقف ؟*


​
*تهيأت بتسليمها له*
*أذ قالت*
هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ
*وصارت متابعة لقصة الفداء*
وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ تَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ مُتَفَكِّرَةً بِهِ فِي قَلْبِهَا​


I love Allah قال:


> *منذ متى عرفت ,,, وماذا فعلت ؟*


​
*عرفت من عندما بشرها الملاك بهذه البشارة*
*وبعد ذالك سلمت أمرها لله*​ 




I love Allah قال:


> *ومعا في طريق الحق ببركته تعالى*


​

*دائماً في طريق الحق*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2007)

*من أجل التواصل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أختي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> *
> لماذا توجد والدة ولا يوجد والد *
> ​​



​*سأجيب علي هذا السؤال*
*بسؤال*
*هل الله يحتاج ال والد أو والدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أعتقد لا لأن الله موجود منذ الأزل *

*ولكن نقول والدة الإله لأنها ولدت لنا مخلص العالم أذ فيها تجسد الأبن "الله" وحل في أحشائها وتفاعل مع أنسجتها وتأنس*
*واخذ منها الجسد البشري كي يشبهنا ليكون مثلنا ليستطيع أن يفدينا ولنستطيع نحن أن نتمتع ببركات فداءه ونراه وجهاً لوجه*

*بس عن موضوع لماذا والدة وليس والد*

*لأن الله أراد أن يأتي من نسل المرأه ويخلصنا*
*لأن المرأة هي التي تحتضن وتعاني وتربي*
*وهي أصل كل حي*
*فلذالك سميت أمنا حواء بحواء لأنها أصل كل حي*

*والمرأة لتتدخل علميناً في جنس المولود فالرجل المتحكم*
*والمرأة لا تنجب بدون رجل والمعجزة أن السيدة العذراء أنجبت بلا رجل*
*وبهذا خلي السيد المسيح من الخطية الجدية التي لأبينا أدم ونسله*
*فالسيد المسيح نسل المرأة*
*وأذ قيل في أول نبوة بالكتاب المقدس*

*نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية*
*قال نسل المرأة وليس نسل الرجل*
*فنسل المرأة لايحتاج لرجل أذ هي معجزة*
*أما نسل الرجل يجب أن يكون به مرأة*​​*فهمتيني*​​*وليكون بركة*​*​**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## VicToRFM (24 فبراير 2007)

سلام  و نعمة  لكل المشااركين  و يسلم ايديكم  و الرب معكم  شكرا  

 amirfikry شكرا   كتير كتير  و الرب يحميك  و يبااركك


----------



## I love Allah (2 مارس 2007)

*الإخوة الكرام أمير واستيفين 

شكرا على الردود ولنا تكملة إن شاء الله 
ولكنني مشغولة لذا اتأخر في الرد قليلا​*


----------



## I love Allah (5 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أختي I love Allah*
> 
> *أهلا أخي الفاضل أمير*
> ...



*إذن فما فهمته

هو أن المسيح أخذ الجسد من أمه وهى السيدة مريم " والدة للمسيح أي للإله "
و أن المسيح هو إله " ويسمى ابن لله "

أفهم من ذلك أنه شيء من الأب وهى الطبيعة الإلهية ,,, وشيء من الأم وهى الجسد البشري

فكان إله متجسد في صورة بشر ؟
هل ما فهمته من هذه النقطة صحيح؟

ومعا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أختي I love Allah*



I love Allah قال:


> أعتقد أخي الفاضل أن خلق السيدة حواء من ضلع سيدنا آدم هى أيضا معجزة !!!
> وأن خلق سيدنا آدم بدون رجل ولا امرأة أيضا معجزة !!!
> ليس بالضرورة من نسل امرأة
> ​


​*أنا معكي أن هاتين معجزتين ولكن .......*
*كما قلتي أنهما خلق*
*فهذه معجزتين فائقتين للعقل البشري في أطار الخلق*
*ولكن السيد المسيح ليس مخلوق مطلقاً*
*فهو مولود*
*مووووووووووووووووووولوووووووووووووووود*

*بمعني*
*أنه سلك كل ما يسلكه الطفل لكي يولد فهمتيني*
*أما أدم وأمرأته خلقا*

*ونحن في قانون الإيمان نقول عن السيد المسيح أنه*
*مولود وغير مخلوق*​



I love Allah قال:


> *إذن فما فهمته​
> 
> هو أن المسيح أخذ الجسد من أمه وهى السيدة مريم " والدة للمسيح أي للإله "
> و أن المسيح هو إله " ويسمى ابن لله "​
> ...


*

علي قدر معرفتي نعم
وعلي قدر أستعابك لهذه النقطة المعقدة "وهذا ليس تقليل من شأنك" 
نعم صح​ 


I love Allah قال:



ومعا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أمين*​

*وليكون بركة*​*​**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## I love Allah (6 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أختي I love Allah*
> 
> *أهلا أخي الفاضل  *
> ...



*أوكي 
أفهم انك تقصد قدر استيعابي لنقط اتطرق لها لأول مرة ولم ادرسها ,,, ولذا اسأل هنا وأسأل عنها من هو مقتنع بها ودرسها

إذن فلنكمل 

إذا كان ما فهمته صحيحا كما تقول 

وهو أن المسيح أخذ الجسد من أمه وهى السيدة مريم " والدة للمسيح أي للإله "
و أن المسيح هو إله " ويسمى ابن لله "

أي أنه شيء من الأب وهى الطبيعة الإلهية ,,, وشيء من الأم وهى الجسد البشري


فكان إله متجسد في صورة بشر ؟


إذا وعلى قدر استيعابي

فولادة السيد المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون معجزة أبدا
فهذه تعبر كما أرى عن علاقة زوجية تامة مائة بالمائة

أب وأم وابن أخذ منهما وراثيا شيء من الأب وشيء من الأم
وأصبح في الحياة إله متجسد في صورة بشر

فكيف تكون المعجزة هنا في ولادته؟!!!

معا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل
هدنا الله تعالى وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## steven gerrard (6 مارس 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> *
> 
> 
> أوكي
> ...






اتمنى ان تكونى قد فهمتى​


----------



## I love Allah (13 مارس 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> اتمنى ان تكونى قد فهمتى
> 
> المعجزه هى اى انسان لازم يكون له اب وام ( سائل منوى وبويضه)
> هنا نجد ان للمسيح الجزء الخاص بالام فقط
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل ستيفين

فليست كل علاقة زوجية هى بنفس الشكل ,,, فما تتكلم عنه هى علاقة بين إنسان وإنسان ولكن لن تكن بنفس الشكل بين إنسان وإله
هذا وإن كنا نتكلم على إنسان عادي 
فنحن نتكلم عن إله متجسد 
الأب هو الإله والأم هى السيدة مريم 
هذه العقيدة تستقر في ذهني كعلاقة زوجية كاملة

وإن لم تفهمني جيدا

فسأقول لك مثل ثاني استقر في ذهني
عندما يستنسخ إنسان فهو يستنسخ عن طريق خلية من فرد واحد ولكن تنمو مثلا في رحم أم 
فيقال هذا هو الشخص نفسه وهذه أمه 

فهذا يشبه ما تقول إلى حد كبير

طبعا وأولا وأخيرا
انا استغفر الله عز وجل عن كل قول أقوله هو ليس فيه أو من صفاته ,,, ولكن الفهم والعقل يحتم على هذا
استغفرك ربي ,,, فأنت العلى والأعلى ومن ليس كمثله شيء​*


----------



## steven gerrard (14 مارس 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> *الأخ الفاضل ستيفين​*
> *​*
> *فليست كل علاقة زوجية هى بنفس الشكل ,,, فما تتكلم عنه هى علاقة بين إنسان وإنسان ولكن لن تكن بنفس الشكل بين إنسان وإله​*
> *هذا وإن كنا نتكلم على إنسان عادي​*
> ...



اختى العزيزه المحبة لله

كيفية ولاده السيد المسيح لانعلمها حتى الان فهى معجزة كل زمان ومكان

نحن لانؤمن بان الله تزوج من السيده العذراء وانجبو المسيح فتلك الاقاويل هى هراطقات

الله اتخذ جسدا وحل بيننا

الجسد تكون باحشاء السيده العذراء بماهيه لانعلمها ولايعلمها غير الله

عندما نقول ان العذراء مريم والدة الاله فهو لفظ تعظيمى للعذراء ولانقصد به اى شئ من ناحية علاقه زوجية او اى شئ من تلك الاقاويل

نحن ناخذ الجسد من ابوينا والروح من الله فهو واهب الحياة لكل شئ

المسيح ولد بدون اب حتى لاتدخل طبيعة الخطيئه له لانه لايجوز ان يكون خاظئ ويفدى البشريه

العذراء ام الجسد فقط اما الروح الالهيه فهى من الله وهى الله حاشا ان يكتسبها المسيح من احد

ارجو ان تكونى قد فهمتينى ومعك حتى تتضح لكى الصورة

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع فلتكن معكى

​


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*



steven gerrard قال:


> اختى العزيزه المحبة لله
> 
> *أولا أشكرك أخي الفاضل على ردك وصبرك معي حتى تتضح الصورة ونرجو أن نكمل بنفس المستوى​*
> كيفية ولاده السيد المسيح لانعلمها حتى الان فهى معجزة كل زمان ومكان
> ...



*أخي الفاضل

أنا لا أقول أنك تؤمن بهذا أو تقوله 
لكنني كما قلت لك بداية أنا أتكلم بالعقل معك وأرجو أن نقتنع سويا بنفس العقل 

أم"إنسان" + أب"إله"  =  ابن "إله متجسد في صورة إنسان" ( أليست هذه أسرة متكاملة )
هذه هى رؤيتي للموضوع بعقلي

أخي
إن أردت أن نترك هذه النقطة ونكمل في نقاط أخرى فلا مشكلة لدي ولا مشكلة لديك أنت أيضا
فأنا لا أريد أن أثقل عليك 

ومعا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل​*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*



I love Allah قال:


> *أخي الفاضل
> 
> أم"إنسان" + أب"إله"  =  ابن "إله متجسد في صورة إنسان" ( أليست هذه أسرة متكاملة )
> هذه هى رؤيتي للموضوع بعقلي
> ...



*رؤيتك خاطئة طبعا وخالية تماما من العقل لانها تفرض ان الله يتزوج وينجب وهذا فى غاية البعد عن العقل*


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*



Christian Knight قال:


> *رؤيتك خاطئة طبعا وخالية تماما من العقل لانها تفرض ان الله يتزوج وينجب وهذا فى غاية البعد عن العقل*



*شكرا لك أخي الفاضل على ردك

ولكن هذه ليست رؤيتي لله سبحانه وتعالى حاشا لله ولا كل أسئلتي هنا كذلك ولكنها رؤيتي لسياق الحديث بيني وبين الإخوة الأفاضل هنا
فهو تسلسل في الحديث 

أرجو أن تقرأ موضوعي من بدايته حتى تتابع معي بالرد وإفهامي إن أردت هذا 

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​​*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*

*لقد قرأت الحديث بالفعل وارى ان رؤيتك بعيدة تماما عن سياق الحديث*


----------



## rimocello (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*

raddan 3ala el akh elly dakhal we bes2al argoook zoor el mawqe3 dah we kol estefsaratak hatogab
arabstudent.com bas lazem tezoooroh we ba3d matla2y elly enta 3ayzooo rod 3alaya


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لقد قرأت الحديث بالفعل وارى ان رؤيتك بعيدة تماما عن سياق الحديث*



*الأخ الفاضل 

أحترم رأيك
ولكن اقرأ من المشاركة رقم 50 تقريبا إلى المشاركة 58
وسوف تعرف أن هذا في سياق حديثي مع الإخوة أمير وستيفن
وكان رد الأخ الفاضل ستيفن في نهاية الأمر أنه معي إلى أن تتضح الصورة 

إن كنت تريد التكملة في أن أفهم هذا الأمر فلتتفضل معي ,,, وإن كان وقتك لا يسمح فلتترك الأمر لمن يجتهد معي في إفهامي لهذه الأمور العقائدية 

فحقيقة وإن اختلفنا
فأنا أقدر وأحترم الإخوة الأفاضل أمير وستيفن ,,, والإختلاف في الرأي لا يعني أن أجور على حق غيري في الإختلاف

شكرا لك أولا وأخيرا 
وأرجو ألا أكون أضعت وقتك

معا في طريق الحق ببركة الله عز وجل
وهدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## steven gerrard (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة للإخوة النصارى,,, برجاء عدم الحذف ,,, والإلتزام بالأخلاقيات من الكل*



I love Allah قال:


> *أخي الفاضل
> 
> أنا لا أقول أنك تؤمن بهذا أو تقوله
> لكنني كما قلت لك بداية أنا أتكلم بالعقل معك وأرجو أن نقتنع سويا بنفس العقل
> ...




عزيزتى المحبة لله

مرحبا بعد غيبة طويله اشتقنا فيها لحوارك الهادئ

نحن لا نومن ان الله تزوج من العذراء مريم وانجبوا المسيح (حاشا لله ان نقول ذلك)

الله اتخذ جسدا بشريا

هذا الجسد لن يوجد فى الهواء مثلا بل لابد من رحم امراءه يخرج منه
الله اتخذ جسدا داخل رحم العذراء مريم 
فالله قادر على كل شئ


هل هذا معناه علاقه زوجية؟

انتظر ردك ولاتغضبى من اخويا الفارس المسيحى فهو مثلى يرغب للكل الهداية

سلام ونعمة​


----------

